# Переохлаждение



## Олег88 (21 Апр 2010)

Добрый день.
Переохладил спинку, нижняя грудная область, поясничная области. С начало думал, что осели диски, так как занимаюсь спортом где большие нагрузки на позвоночник. Но был у врача, диагностировали переохлаждение. Вообщем, спал я дома на полу на многих слоях одеял, но одеяла не помогли. Боли тупые ноющие в мышцах возле позвоночника в указанных областях, скованность, особо ярко проявлялась по утрам. В начале лечения боли были сильные. Врач колол траумель С два раза в неделю 5 ампул, + назначил гель Гирудалгон. Как только я перестал спать на полу, болеть стало меньше, скованность уменьшилась. Я уж думал ща быстро выздоровлю тренировки свел до одной в неделю, но как оказалось, нагрузка на спинку только ухудшала её состояние, вообще перестал ходить на тренировки. В итоге, скованность очень слабая, в основном поутрам, может слабо болеть(более похоже на дискомфорт, хочется похрустеть, покрутить корпусом, понаклонятся, но от этого ощущение дискомфорта/легкой боли не проходит), болит в основном при сидении не меня положения тела длительное время, при стоянии. Лежание на боку, на спине - полностью убирается боль, на животе - болит поясница. Что делаю: 
- Ношу практически постоянно пояс из овечьей шерсти, 
- 1-2 раза в неделю езжу к врачу (ставит банки, массаж)
- мажу спинку гирудалгоном (одного тюбика хватает на неделю, чередую с гирудалгоном хондро), 
- раз в 1-2 дня мажу финалгоном(легко снимает болевой синдром и сильно греет), 
- раз в 1-2 дня принимаю горячую ванну, раз в 1-2 дня лежу на коврике апликаторе Ляпко по 40 мин. 
- раз в 1-2 дня домашний массаж

Господа доктора, как мне можно улучшить лечение моей спинки. Лечение продвигается очень медленно (лечусь уже месяц, улучшение конечно есть, но в последнее время замедлились). Весь день я провожу обычно сидя (студент), и когда начинает болеть, я в универе никак не могу купировать боль, только когда прихожу домой. 
Можно мне делать ЛФК? Если да то какие упражнения?
Рацион питания? 
Дополнительные лекарственные средства?
Постизометрическая релаксация?


----------



## Владимир Воротынцев (21 Апр 2010)

С таким лечением, думаю, Вы никогда не избавитесь от болей. Где рентгенологическое обследование? Его не назначали? 
 Запорожье является колыбелью мануальной медицины на Украине, где кафедре нервных болезней местного ГИДУВа профессор А.В. Клименко начала изучать, а затем и преподавать врачам вертеброневрологию и мануальную терапию (консультант форума доктор Ступин, кстати, там проходил обучение).
 Поэтому, обратитесь к мануальному терапевту и он Вам поможет.


----------



## Олег88 (21 Апр 2010)

Рентгенологического обследования не было. 
В данный момент меня лечит рефлексотерапевт. Он не поможет?
Под словом массаж в действиях врача, я обобщил и упростил, т.к. не могу точно описать, но попробую: силовые воздействия на мою спину при которых хрустит позвоночник, надавливание на спец. точки на животе, и собственно массаж банкой


----------



## Доктор Ступин (21 Апр 2010)

> профессор А.В. Клименко


Докторище! (докторица)


----------



## Олег88 (15 Май 2010)

Спинка почти не болит. По утрам есть небольшая скованность. При физ. нагрузках, или долгом сидении или какой-нибудь работе без расслабления, появляется напряжение и скованность в поясничном отделе и небольшая боль при наклонах и поворотах. Врач сказал пойти на плавание или йогу для восстановления нормальной работы мышц. 
Есть какой-нибудь комплекс ЛФК который я могу дополнительно проводить ежедневно для ускорения лечения?


----------



## юрок (15 Май 2010)

Олег88 написал(а):


> Спинка почти не болит. По утрам есть небольшая скованность. При физ. нагрузках, или долгом сидении или какой-нибудь работе без расслабления, появляется напряжение и скованность в поясничном отделе и небольшая боль при наклонах и поворотах. Врач сказал пойти на плавание или йогу для восстановления нормальной работы мышц.
> Есть какой-нибудь комплекс ЛФК который я могу дополнительно проводить ежедневно для ускорения лечения?


у доктора Ступина на сайте куча упражнений, а так надо всю жизнь упражнения делать.


----------



## abelar (15 Май 2010)

Олег88 написал(а):


> . Но был у врача, диагностировали переохлаждение.


Все-таки удивительно таинственная причина заболевания. По-моему, в 21 веке гораздо больше извстно про сглаз, порчу, и космические лучи....Может быть в будующем, когда люди, разбирая мкулатуру, обнаружат работы Р.Вирхова, Л.Пастера....

Добавлено через 4 минуты


Олег88 написал(а):


> Спинка почти не болит. ?


Ну,вот видите?! Само и прошло!good Такое бывает. Якобы диагноз, плюс вроде-бы лечение, и прошло! Само. От времени. И не дорого....


----------



## Олег88 (15 Май 2010)

abelar написал(а):


> Все-таки удивительно таинственная причина заболевания. По-моему, в 21 веке гораздо больше извстно про сглаз, порчу, и космические лучи....Может быть в будующем, когда люди, разбирая мкулатуру, обнаружат работы Р.Вирхова, Л.Пастера....
> 
> Добавлено через 4 минуты
> 
> Ну,вот видите?! Само и прошло!good Такое бывает. Якобы диагноз, плюс вроде-бы лечение, и прошло! Само. От времени. И не дорого....


А что такого таинственного в переохлаждении?
И что само прошло?



юрок написал(а):


> у доктора Ступина на сайте куча упражнений, а так надо всю жизнь упражнения делать.


Я так полагаю этот сайт, и эти упражнения в моем случае?
Тогда меня интересует темп выполнения этих упражнений - быстрый/медленный/средний? Количество повторений - 10/20/100? И как часто выполнять этот комплекс?
И можно уже выполнять упражнения на растяжку?


----------



## юрок (16 Май 2010)

Подходят любые упражнения, только выполнятся  все должно строго правильно, при нагрузке на мышцы спины естественно медленно и аккуратно. На ваш вопрос можно ответ накатать на много страниц, изучайте тему не спеша, она очень обширна, если уж что непонятно - спросите. Читайте, читайте, читайте.


----------

